# Space Opera version of American Civil War



## lwhitehead (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi I need help in creating my Space Opera version of American Civil War, from CSA point of view. Inspired by the David Weber Honor series, not Firefly I've never forgiven him for what he did. 


the Colonies are Royalists in feeling while the revialtized Earth is Union, are main Character is based on Robert E Lee, 


One of the Largest Colonies is a Kingdom based on South USA Former Planter class system, since the Planter class was based on British Wig Nobility. 


The Capital Planet is called Tidewater, Royal Capital: (need help with the name)

Shenandoah is a Prison Planet in the Kingdom it's were the covicts work on Factory Farms and Factories, 

Lee Valley: Cut Out and founded by Lee's  the first Yeoman's family to settle there, and became the largest landowner currently half the valley is Lee personal land.

Capital: Goodland

Goodland: Size of Large Town to a Small City, location of Lee Brewery

House of Burgesses is the Parliment for this Kingdom


LW


----------



## lwhitehead (Aug 23, 2017)

What I need help with is Southern USA Culture and Whig British Culture, and Imperial Russia Culture as well.


LW


----------



## lwhitehead (Aug 25, 2017)

Um this more an Space Opera Military science fiction series and setting,  I need help with type of space travel in this setting.  What type of FTL if they have any, 


LW


----------



## Jack of all trades (Aug 26, 2017)

What kind of cultural help are you looking for? And what is FTL?


----------



## lwhitehead (Aug 26, 2017)

Faster Then Light space travel, 

Sol Confederacy Union), Andromeda Galaxy Colonies with are Space Kingdoms: ( CSA), 

One of my problems is that in these type of Science Fiction that encounters with Alien Races and there Space Empires, Kingdoms, or Quadrant, they are always shown as being more adavance then the Humans, 

Arks: what about Livestock how to tarnsport them in Outer Space,


LW


----------



## Jack of all trades (Aug 27, 2017)

NASA is looking into faster engines. I suggest using Google and see what you can learn. Discover Magazine has a free newsletter. You can sign up for that.

Arks? Space arks? Where would they be going?

I know it's TV, not books, but Star Trek showed the humans as being on par with the aliens.


Look, this is your universe. Make the humans more advanced, if you want. Then ask yourself what that would mean. For starters, we would be meeting aliens in their territory, not the other way around. That frees you. You can create worlds that represent whatever you like! 

I'm not sure what, exactly, you want. Someone to write this with, to bounce ideas off of? I agree, that's preferable. But unless the two of you are able to get together frequently, it might not be possible.

I suggest you try writing a piece in that universe. Let the universe take shape out of context. Maybe that would be easier. In other words, don't let the enormity of the universe overwhelm you. Don't try to nail down all the details before you start. It may take editing the first pieces, to fix up or add in details you decide on later, but so what? Keep the originals in case you want to go back to them and make adjustments. It doesn't have to be perfect out of the gate.


----------



## lwhitehead (Aug 28, 2017)

Well These Arks went to the Andromeda Galaxy to found these Colonies which became Kingdom/Empires, the Sol Confederacy is what Earth and there Colonies became once they left Terra.


The main problem is that the Andromeda Galaxy is Two Million Light Year away, so getting up to date info would be very hard, unless Earth discover some Uplift Tech and Info seeded in the Milky Way Galaxy, 

LW


----------



## Bayview (Aug 30, 2017)

There are 100 billion planets in the Milky Way - you probably don't need to go all the way to Andromeda to find some space for your alien cultures.

You'll still need some sort of FTL hand-waving, but it won't be _quite_ as extreme.

Or go for the good ol' worm holes. They're always useful.


----------



## moderan (Sep 26, 2017)

Richard Lupoff's Space War Blues is way ahead of you.


----------



## Jagunco (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm slightly confused. The Civil war wasn't against the British but you want to include base one of your armies on Royalist forces?

If they've come from Earth then their technology would be similar to ours, just more advanced. I personally always liked the Battlestar Galactica approach in that they kept lengthy tech bits out of the show as much as possible.

Or base it on industrialization able to do wondrous things but with considerable effort (Pulling a lot of levers rather than just pushing a holographic button)

My advice would be to go look at a few battles they had in that era and perhaps try to recreate that in space. Spacecraft battle formations and what have you such as infantry combat was like that that era. Introducing an alien element to represent the Native Americans might be interesting, though I would steer clear of making them primitive and sub-servant

Who were you thinking of making slaves? You seem to be considering convicts but what about people shipped from a specific planet or system which has some quality that makes them convenient slaves, such as a world with high gravity or genetics that makes them able to breath certain atmosphere's that these farms use. This would give them a physical trait that makes them stand out in public like Black Americans used to have.

Just some thoughts mate hope they were useful. I don't know if its the things you were considering or wanted advice on.


----------

